# Critique 9 Y/O TB



## Luke Lover (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey everyone! 

My 9 year old TB gelding Luke is in need of critique. He is 16.3 hh. I am a novice rider and will be eventing shortly. I would really appreciate some critique and comments on him. I can get more pics if you guys want more.

Thanks!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

He looks pretty nicely put together. Something about the front legs hits me a bit off though, I don't know if it's just his hoof angles or what. IF you draw a line from the shoulder straight down (where his weight would go) it looks like his weight is going into his heels more than balanced through the foot. I would watch for stress in his heels/navicular bone and make sure to do what you can to prevent injuries in this area.

I would like to see a bit more topline and muscling on this guy, especially in his hind end, before he gets into the really hefty work as well. I LOVE his head and ears, and he has a very lovely eye!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I like this horse a lot. I can't find anything to fault him with. Well taken care of too.


----------



## Luke Lover (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

He's very nice. I think he has a few faults, but nothing I'd kick him out of the barn for


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Might just be the photo, but he looks VERY upright on the front pasterns to me. He has a very honest and sweet expression to him though.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

nice chrome! longish back, would like to see the neck tie in an inch higher for what you are doing, agree front end looks off, like he's on tip toes (might be picture) decent hip, good hocks, like to see more muscle in the neck, clean throatlatch and attractive head. vids would help. seems to me that many tb's might look a bit gangly but then move like rockstars which makes it all a bit moot!


----------



## Luke Lover (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry it has been awhile, but here is the video:






Don't mind my bad riding... And sorry about the quality...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he has no heels. hard to tell in pic if he has under run heels. You dont want him on High Heels but underrun are just as bad.. your farrier needs to reevaluate how to shoe him


----------

